# Burning Shirts and Pressing onto Comfort Colors



## jhigga (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi there,

I recently tested out my heat press by pressing plastisol transfers onto 100% cotton white tshirts. Since it is plastisol I used a high temperature (~ 255C) and prepressed the shirt for 5 seconds to remove wrinkles. Being under this heat for only five seconds my shirt burned, a big yellow square over the chest area where the press was. Thankfully this was a cheap tshirt, but does anyone have a solution to this problem? Does this only happen because it is a cheap plain white Hanes shirt?

I plan on pressing onto comfort colors 100% cotton tshirts if anyone has recommendations and how to avoid burning for these specific shirts.

Thanks!


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi

That is way to hot......255 C is equal to 491 F .... you should never have to press above 350 F to 390 F max ( 160 to 190 Celsius max )

danny


----------



## Timib6ub9 (Oct 19, 2017)

jhigga said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently tested out my heat press by pressing plastisol transfers onto 100% cotton white tshirts. Since it is plastisol I used a high temperature (~ 255C) and prepressed the shirt for 5 seconds to remove wrinkles. Being under this heat for only five seconds my shirt burned, a big yellow square over the chest area where the press was. Thankfully this was a cheap tshirt, but does anyone have a solution to this problem? Does this only happen because it is a cheap plain white Hanes shirt?
> 
> ...


Should be at 166c for 8 seconds. Your heat press is way too hot.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Follow temperature instructions that came with your transfers.


----------



## jhigga (Sep 2, 2017)

So for example, I received sample sheets that say the following: ?press plastisol transfers for 7-8 seconds at 365-375 degrees? they are referring to degrees Fahrenheit? When I pressed at 161 degrees Celsius for the same time the transfers did not stick to the shirt properly.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jhigga said:


> So for example, I received sample sheets that say the following: ?press plastisol transfers for 7-8 seconds at 365-375 degrees? they are referring to degrees Fahrenheit? When I pressed at 161 degrees Celsius for the same time the transfers did not stick to the shirt properly.


375F = 191C

Heavy Pressure.


----------

